# Paying Bills



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

As far as Privacy Issues and Identity Theft, is it safer to pay bills by Postal mail or is it safer to pay online?


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't think it matters much either way in this day and age.


----------



## larryfoster (May 15, 2009)

If you are giving private info such as ss#, credit card or bank info, be sure that the sire is secure.
You can tell by looking at the url in the little bar at the top.
If it reads https it is secure. No "s" and it's not secure.

I have been buying and banking and paying bills online fo ryears and years with no problem


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My wife sets things to pay from our bank account through the web.... She goes to the bank site and clicks on what bills to pay and it's paid.... It's about as secure as you can get....


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have all mine direct withdrawal that is about as secure as nothing is even on my computer. And you do get a payment statement so you know wheat is being taken out and when it is. Everything is that way, from the electric bill to the phone bill, to even my car insurance.
Now I DO pay one bill on line. One credit card I have I do pay that on line. But if I even go and charge A one dollar item I get a e Mail saying one dollar was charged to your account WAS THAT YOU? If not it gives me a 800 number to call.
I LOVE that idea And of course my SS Check is direct deposited. So might as well have the bills direct withdrawn LOL


----------



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

I know one thing... When a thief steals Postal Mail, he usually targets one individual person. But when a hacker gets into a website, he can steal hundreds or even thousands of Credit Card and Social Security numbers at one time.


----------

